# Calcular RMS teniendo PMPO



## manu_sonata

Hola. Quería ver si me podrían ayudar, necesito saber como hacer para calcular potencia real (RMS) de un amplificador o bafle teniendo la potencia comercial (PMPO) del producto.


----------



## mcrven

RMS = PMPO/12

Saludos...


----------



## DJ DRACO

basicamente es asi.

pero en realidad la RMS tampoco es la real.

vuelvo al ejemplo de una etapa que me compre:

PMPO - 1200 + 1200
rms - 100 + 100
real - 30 + 30


----------



## mcrven

Claro, pero es que el pibe no preguntó por la conversión a REAL.

Ahora ya la tiene.

Saludos...


----------



## armandolopezmx

entonces potencia real =   PMPO / 40   ?

Vaya que si es mucha la diferencia,  lo que hacen los fabricantes por deslumbrar a los clientes para que compren sus productos.


----------



## Breard Rodrigo

Hola tengo una consulta cuántos watts rms son 3100 p.m.p.o


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Breard Rodrigo dijo:


> Hola tengo una consulta cuántos watts rms son 3100 p.m.p.o


Supongo que 1Wrms....con suerte. La medida PMPO es una medida de matketing y es 100% imaginaria.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , la sigla "PMPO" es :  Potencia Media Para Otarios , Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja
!Saludos!


----------



## Coqui_

Que es mejor, un parlante de 30W RMS ... O uno de 2000W PMPO .?


----------



## sergiot

Seguramente el de 30W te está mintiendo mucho menos que el de 2000 pmpo, pero mas alla de esto, no es la manera de saber si un parlante es bueno o malo, estas muy, pero muy lejos de saberlo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Coqui_ dijo:


> Que es mejor, un parlante de 30W RMS ... O uno de 2000W PMPO .?



Parece que no tenés claro el término "mejor" 

Mejor estética ? Mas Bonito ?
Mejor potencia? Mas Resistente?
Mejor calidad de sonido ?


----------



## Scooter

Según un hilo reciente debe de ser el que "mueva" . concepto que tampoco entiendo.

Yo es que soy lego en _audioPRO_, hace años que dejé de intentar entender lo que pone en las carátulas.

Toda la vida pensando que solo habían vátios a secas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Pueess.... Ya que estamos.. 
¿Qué da más potencia 30W estéreo o 30W mono?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pueess.... Ya que estamos..
> ¿Qué da más potencia 30W estéreo o 30W mono?


Bueno eso ya depende de lo punto de mira o de interpretación do que es aclarado , ?es 30W por canal , es 15+15W por canal ?
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Esop ya depende de lo punto de mira o de interpretación do que es aclarado , ?es 30W por canal , es 15+15W por canal ?
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Ese es el tema.. 
Para mí 30W son 30W, sean estéreo o mono. Por lo tanto 15W+15W serían 15W a no ser que sea un circuito en el que entran 15W por un lado y 15W por otro y sale la suma de estos dos, 30W ¿circuito puente?

Y si escuchar dos altavoces que suministran 15W cada uno equivale a escuchar 30W ...desásnenme porque nunca lo entenderé. y seguiré pensando que es márqueting de venta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y si escuchar dos altavoces que suministran 15W cada uno equivale a escuchar 30W


Depende como estén conectados y como estén excitados.
Fijate acá;


			Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## sebsjata

Bueno, creo yo que seria mejor 30w estéreo (15w+15w) ya que tenemos dos parlantes conectados, tenemos el doble de área y tengo entendido que se suman unos 6dB extras o eran 3dB. Además de la imagen estéreo que se crea al tener los dos parlantes separados


----------



## literario38

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Supongo que 1Wrms....con suerte. La medida PMPO es una medida de matketing y es 100% imaginaria.


NO es marketing aquí están dejando ver al PMPO como algo para engañar a la gente y no es así. Si la potencia PMPO no fuera real aquí en los Estados Unidos les caerían miles de demandas por engañar a la gente y jamás a una empresa la han demandado por éso. El audio se puede medir de 2 maneras, una es la potencia PMPO y la otra es la RMS es como tu sueldo, que puede ser Sueldo Nominal y el Sueldo efectivo. El Nominal (antes de quitarle los impuestos) que es quizá 1000 dólares pero el Real es cuando ya le quitaste los impuestos solo te queda 700 dólares? Me expliqué? Los 1000 dólares si existirían y fueron de verdad pero después de los impuestos la suma es bastante distinta. Algo así es la Potencia PMPO llamada tambien NOMINAL y la RMS  tambien llamada EFECTIVA.


----------



## sergiot

Los yankis se creen tan perfectos que no pueden ser engañados?? en vez de decir metaforas que nada tienen que ver, poné las formulas y explicá la relación coherente entre pmpo y rms.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos aun sigo creendo en mi conmentario del post#8 .
!Saludos desde Brasil!.


----------



## Scooter

Yo solo conozco los vatios que definió Sir James Watt. Sin apellidos ni prefijos. W son W.
Todo lo demás m****a y nombres comerciales; cómo los relojes Casio sumergibles 100M, que hábilmente ponía M y no m. 100M "lo que a mí me venga bien", porejemplo que se puede salpicar.

1000 [*.*]W[*.*] = "Lo que a mí me venga bien"
Siendo *.* cualquier cosa que puede estar o no estar.

La segunda parte una vez llegados a 100W a secas, es la eficiencia del cono, de la caja, del entorno, de lo que a mí me guste y un largo etcétera.


----------



## mcrven

Es más fácil que pelar mandarinas, decimos acá...

PMPO / 10 = WATTS ( -2% por si acaso )

Si no te gusta así... hazle caso a Scooter...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Es decir, que no es marqueting para engañar pero del valor PMPO hay que descontar un tanto por ciento para llegar al supuesto valor real........  Pues yo veo puro marqueting para engañar a todo los clientes que desconocen la diferencia entre un valor y otro y mucho menos que hay que despejar una fórmula poco conocida para llegar al valor "real".

Me recuerda a "la ley de la ignorancia" supuestamente aplicada en construcción, la cual dice que ante la duda sumar un tanto por ciento, es decir que si una viga de 80 puede soportar 100Kilos, mejor utilizar una viga de 90 para curarnos en salúd. 
(En realidad y desgraciadamente, esa "ley" se utiliza al contrario (como el PMPO) si un material puede soportar un máximo.. pues hagámoslo trabajar a ese máximo..  ) 


Pd. Son opiniones personales que no tienen una base científica ni acreditada, no me hago responsable del uso o desuso de estas y negaré todo ante un jurado real y acreditado. 

PD. 2 ... Potencia Máxima Por Oído.??


----------



## Gasparv

El único modo de saber la potencia RMS es medir la tensión de alimentación. Si no recuerdo mal sería Vcc2/2R.
Por ejemplo, con 30+30 V serían 56 W rms sobre 8 ohm. Eso es en teoría, sobre un amplificador ideal. Si quieres saber más, inyecta 1 kHz y ajusta hasta antes de la distorsión y mide la tensión de pico. Luego, aplica la fórmula.

Lo de PMPO es una fantasía sin sentido.


----------



## phavlo

La potencia pico (PMPO)​Otros fabricantes anuncian sus altavoces indicando la potencia pico. El término PMPO viene del inglés «Peak Music Power Output», es la potencia máxima de salida musical y se refiere a la máxima potencia que es capaz de soportar el altavoz pudiendo disipar su calor, es decir, sin que se produzcan daños en el mismo. _*Como hemos mencionado antes y dado que se basa en la potencia musical, es nuevamente un valor del que no debemos fiarnos porque no solo es subjetivo, sino que no se puede comparar con nada y por lo tanto es totalmente irrelevante.*_

Por ejemplo, un fabricante puede anunciar unos altavoces con PMPO de 100 vatios y que luego tengan una potencia RMS de tan solo 10 vatios. *Es por lo tanto un dato que representa meramente una estrategia de marketing para abultar las cifras del producto, pero que ni son reales ni son fiables.


Fuente: 








						Los altavoces expresan su potencia en RMS pero, ¿sabes lo que es?
					

Todos los altavoces del mercado expresan su potencia en vatios RMS. En este artículo te contamos qué es ese término y cómo debes interpretarlo.




					hardzone.es
				



*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Uhhh... Casi acierto 


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> PD. 2 ... Potencia Máxima Por Oído.?


See.. Primero empezaron a usar RMS indiscriminadamente , luego el PMPO, ¿qué será lo siguiente? ¿Color de voz...?


----------



## Scooter

Recuerdo una caja con 200W bien grande, y en un rinconcito 0,3W rms


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Las nuevas cajas acústicas marca "Acme".. Con un color de voz comparable al mejor de los tenores.. 


Scooter dijo:


> Recuerdo una caja con 200W bien grande, y en un rinconcito 0,3W rms


Sí, por arte de magia, no sé si fué en los 80, los 25W típicos de cualquier equipo pasaron a ser 80 ó 100W.
Y yo los repara y pensaba.. "con la radio de mi vieja, de 4W, a medio volumen me quedo sordo y con este de 50W a tope no molesta y distorsiona"... Es que hay watios y Watios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Scooter dijo:


> Recuerdo una caja con 200W bien grande, y en un rinconcito 0,3W rms


Eso si que es igual a los sueldos en Argentina....


----------



## Gerson strauss

Se han fijado que los vatios de los TDA's  son inferiores a los de STK's ... ¿o será que a mi me parece así?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sí.. Y también me fijé que un equipo con tda de no más de 20W, según el vendedor tiraba 50 ó 60W..

Los tda son una pastilla y los stk son una placa con sus transistores de potencia.


----------



## mcrven

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso si que es igual a los sueldos en Argentina....



Si ves los nuestros... te pasamos de largo...


----------



## mcrven

Harán unos 60 añitos, entre los amigos radioficionados y musicologos, etc. senos presentaron esas mismas dudas: "Cuanto POWER relmente, soportaría un altoparlante."
Para la época era vendedor en una tienda que vendía altoparlantes de la empresa "Jensen Acoustic Labs" (Si mal no recuerdo). Así que planteamos consulta a su departamenton técnico y... llegó la respuesta:
Si las especificaciones muestran 50W, significa que esa será la potencia máxima soportada en un instante dado. De ello podrán deducir que, un 20% será la potencia soportada sin límite de tiempo, o sea 10 W.
Para la época y para los parlantes que nosotros vendíamos: Woffers de 15", Woffers de 12"; Triaxiales de 12" y 8";: para amplificadores de máximo12W por canal, era másque suficiente. Un ampli de esos, a medio volumen, tumbaba las casa.


----------



## Scooter

En casa de mi padre hay un akai 40+40W que no lleva vúmetros, lleva vatimetros.
Al 3 o al 4 las agujas llegan como al 50% del recorrido que marca poco más de 1W. 
Si haces eso va a venir el vecino a decirte que lo bajes, pero no el vecino del piso contiguo, seguramente venga el de dos o tres pisos más arriba.

No considero a ese equipo de gama alta. Es doméstica nomentirosa. He oído cosas que suenan bastante más declarando 20+20W o cosas así.


----------



## phavlo

Me acuerdo de un Home Theater 5.1 que tenía mi hermana, el cuál era de 4.500W P.M.P.O. 

Adentro tenía 2 TDA7377. 
Un TDA estába en la configuración 4 x 10W (para las torres, las cuales tenían unos parlantes de 4"/20W)
Y el restante estaba configurado en 2 x 20W (para el central con 2 parlantes de 4"/20W no recuerdo si estos estaban en paralelo y el Subwoofer 6" u 8")

Todo alimentado por un transformador de 12VAC/50W.


----------



## JHONADM

*H*ola*.
Q*ue tal que suena más uno de 40 *W*atts RMS o uno de 1200 *PMPO *?


----------



## Fogonazo

JHONADM dijo:


> *H*ola*.
> Q*ue tal que suena más uno de 40 *W*atts RMS o uno de 1200 *PMPO *?


La relación de potencias se encuentra comentada en el tema, lee desde el principio.
¿ Que tal suena ?, es una pregunta ambigua que no se puede responder sin escuchar/analizar.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula,

*16)* Antes de preguntar/opinar algo en un post, *! Lee (Y mira) todo el contenido ¡*


----------



## Gasparv

manu_sonata dijo:


> Hola. Quería ver si me podrían ayudar, necesito saber como hacer para calcular potencia real (RMS) de un amplificador o bafle teniendo la potencia comercial (PMPO) del producto.


Buenas, sólo hay un modo de ‘saber’ la potencia RMS de un amplificador de audio normal, con una onda senoidal, midiendo la tensión de pico en la salida, sobre una resistencia R. La fórmula es Vp*Vp/2R


----------



## Kebra

manu_sonata dijo:


> Hola. Quería ver si me podrían ayudar, necesito saber como hacer para calcular potencia real (RMS) de un amplificador o bafle teniendo la potencia comercial (PMPO) del producto.


Primero, la "Potencia RMS" no existe, existe la potencia Media o Promedio, podés leer éste hilo dónde lo discutimos hace unos años. Pretender calcular la potencia Media o Promedio a partir del número "PMPO" es equivalente a pretender medir la temperatura con una brújula. Como ya te dijeron varios usuarios, PMPO es un número "inventado" por los departamentos de márketing para atrapar a la gente cual espejitos de colores, y no representa ninguna magnitud física. Lo más aproximado que podés hacer es mirar detrás del gabinete del amplificador y fijarte cual es el consumo máximo de potencia de alimentación, por ejemplo si es de 100W, la potencia media de salida será notoriamente menor.


----------



## Scooter

RMS viene del término inglés Root Mean Square, que significa raíz cuadrada media, y como supondréis por el nombre es efectivamente un término matemático. ... Tenemos entonces que RMS indica el nivel de potencia media sin distorsión.


Copiado de por ahí de internet. Del primer sitio que he encontrado.


----------



## Kebra

Scooter dijo:


> RMS viene del término inglés Root Mean Square, que significa raíz cuadrada media, y como supondréis por el nombre es efectivamente un término matemático. ... Tenemos entonces que RMS indica el nivel de potencia media sin distorsión.
> 
> 
> Copiado de por ahí de internet. Del primer sitio que he encontrado.



No era necesario salir del foro:






						No tan breve, pero clarísima explicación de la mal llamada potencia RMS
					

Bueno, estuve mirando a ver si ya estaba posteado, pero no lo vi. Si está, borrenlo, y si no, leanlo que está muy interesante, y no es necesario ser Einstein para entenderlo. Lo posteo porque las explicaciones que vi son poco amigables para el aficionado.  La traducción es mía de un documento...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

